# Recovery for the Spectrum 2 (JELLY BEAN)



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

I found the updated 2nd-init recovery (CWM v6.0.2.8) for the LTE2 that works on Jelly Bean by browsing the Korean pages. Here is the Mediafire link: lte2jbrecovery.apk
Source: http://vegaviet.com/forum/threads/5525/


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*JELLY BEAN 4.1.2 CWM RECOVERY STEP BY STEP DIRECTIONS FOR THE SPECTRUM 2*​Click on this link >How to Flash/Install and Backup with CWM Recovery​


----------

